# New Hobby 65 GE



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

how come these are relatively 'cheap' in comparison to the older models?

new ones with the drop down bed 4 berth @ £52k in UK.

are they a 'cheaper' end of the hobby range?

i think they look the part, especially on the new Renault Master Chassis, tempted :?


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been looking at these vans but finding it hard to get a price.
I have a price list the 65 GE is £42635 ex works then you will have deliv charge ????? and at the dealer I call at all his stock was already built and had the Hobby All inclusive pack @£4490 and then some other extras.
Also they do not have many UK dealers.
Have you looked on E S hartleys site they have some new older vans on some deals.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

yes, thats where i saw them on his site

surely the £42k will be + vat??


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

The price list gives EX Works (inc vat) and says all prices Exclude OTR charges.

But on the Premium van all his stock was/is loaded with extras so price goes up.
I hope to go to lakes tomorrow so I will be passing hartleys and might pop in to see what stock he has.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You won't be disappointed with the base vehicle when built on the Renault Master base. They are a beautiful van to drive and easy to maintain, if you use a Renault TRUCKS service agent. Our Adria Izola is based on the Renault Master and I am well pleased with it.

Just have to see if you are happy with the hab side of things.

Colin


----------



## hobby101 (Mar 6, 2014)

*e s hartleys*

I bought a new Hobby Motorhome from E S Hartley, motorhome dealers of Ings near Kendal, a year ago. Days later I received an eMail from the makers Hobby telling me that I did not own the van as they still did. because they had not received payment from Hartleys, and that Hartleys had registered it with the DVLA using what Hobby described as a forged CoC certificate. It took some time to sort things out and confirm that I had not lost all of £45,000. I had to re-register the van with DVLA. As I did not own the van for a period my insurance cover was invalid as it did not cover me for a vehicle I did not own. I was also fobbed off that only ONE set of keys came with the van and that the second usually came direct from Ford> Then I was told by them that the keys would come from Hobby. Later E S Hartley "found" the keys ans posted them to me. Hobby Germany suggested in an eMail that I press Hartleys for compensation , but nothing is forthcoming ... not even a "sorry"


----------

